# Only rocker I got



## porch monkey (Mar 28, 2010)

> email resume to [email protected]



this was on the "Want to work for rygarrd" thread. I wonder if anybody has emailed big boy links to some of the threads here about him?? It sure wouldnt hurt for him to know what peopel think about him. I'd do it but I'm skeered he'd come on my porch and tear up my old rocker. lol


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Mar 28, 2010)

We sold our old lawn chairs last year at a yard sale...otherwise I would invite him over.


----------



## porch monkey (Mar 28, 2010)

Yea...I think the young man could hurt a chair bad enough just settin on it. No need to assault it. I think his old daddy is wanting to be some kind of movie star too....I think a lot of his tantrums are specially for the cameras. I guess they didnt think about their reputation when they agreed to do all of that silly grade school crapola

I just hope theres no young people with an interest in logging that see all of that stuff and decide to do something else instead because they think everbody has to start out putting up with that crap


----------



## DJ4wd (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree2:


----------



## oscar4883 (Mar 29, 2010)

porch monkey said:


> Yea...I think the young man could hurt a chair bad enough just settin on it. No need to assault it. I think his old daddy is wanting to be some kind of movie star too....I think a lot of his tantrums are specially for the cameras. I guess they didnt think about their reputation when they agreed to do all of that silly grade school crapola
> 
> I just hope theres no young people with an interest in logging that see all of that stuff and decide to do something else instead because they think everbody has to start out putting up with that crap



I kinda like the old man. Seems like his bark is worse than his bite. As for the son, that guy is one potato chip away from an explosion.


----------



## c5c7c9 (Mar 30, 2010)

porch monkey said:


> I'd do it but I'm skeered he'd come on my porch and tear up my old rocker. lol



LMAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keith811 (Mar 30, 2010)

I watch this show but only because I like the swamp guy. the other big ops are a joke. I don't think I've ever seen a carrier logger with such a rotund figure


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 30, 2010)

keith811 said:


> I watch this show but only because I like the swamp guy. the other big ops are a joke. I don't think I've ever seen a carrier logger with such a rotund figure




Is that your band in the pic?

Do y'all ever play the Moose lodge in town?? I proposed to my wife there...


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 31, 2010)

If he really reads it i shot him a message


----------

